# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Đổi step 5 pha PK599 không thắng

## dangduc

Tình hình là e có con PK599AWM dòng 1.4A có thắng không biết có bác nào có PK599AW dư, chán dùng muốn đổi thì hú e nhé.

----------


## dungtb

tháo thắng ra thì cũng Vậy mà cần chi đổi mất công bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## dangduc

> tháo thắng ra thì cũng Vậy mà cần chi đổi mất công bác


Hihi, e cũng định làm thế rồi nhưng thấy cũng hơi phí, biết đâu có bác nào cần loại này, không thì cũng đành phải vậy.

----------


## hoangmanh

Bác bán cho em con này đê

----------


## dangduc

> Bác bán cho em con này đê


Bác có driver dùng cho em nó thì em để lại cho bác đỡ phải tháo uổng.

----------


## dangduc

Cám ơn các bác, PK599AW đã xử lý xong

----------

